# Incompatibilities between Classic and LR CC (when used together)



## RobOK (Oct 22, 2017)

In terms of using Classic and LR CC (whether web or mobile device), there seems to be a couple of significant things that don't sync. Maybe you'd call them incompatible, or maybe a better word:

* *Collections vs Folders* -- Classic uses Collection Sets to group Collections, CC uses Albums (same) and Folders (not the same). Folders and Collection Sets do not match up or sync.  Do we think they will in the future? One function difference I miss, in Classic you click on the Collection Set and you can browse all included Collections, this does not work on Folders in CC.

* *Keywording* -- No hierarchy in CC. I have not explored this much. Tags from Classic show up in Read Only information section in CC (for photos ingested in Classic). I am not sure if you Keyword on CC ingested images, the Keywords come over but they can't be hierarchical which limits them a lot. I don't use Keywords a lot, but ironically in the last year or two I implemented a hierarchy in my tags, especially People and Location tags. Sigh. Do people think these will every interoperate?

** Color tags* -- I don't currently use them.

There are a lot of other differences, I was looking at from a work flow of using BOTH together which I am in the short term. Here is a list from Laura Shoe on detailed differences in functionality:  https://laurashoe.com/2017/09/26/definitive-list-of-what-you-can-and-cant-do-in-lightroom-cc/

Thanks,
Rob.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2017)

Most features that aren’t in CC won’t sync - and that would include color labels. 

Album folders and keywords you’ve noted. Of CC features, I’d add stacks to that list. I think anything else that’s in CC syncs. Some Edit stuff syncs from Classic but doesn’t have a UI, like tone curves or color profiles. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vitalspark (Oct 22, 2017)

RobOK said:


> In terms of using Classic and LR CC (whether web or mobile device), there seems to be a couple of significant things that don't sync. Maybe you'd call them incompatible, or maybe a better word:
> 
> * *Collections vs Folders* -- Classic uses Collection Sets to group Collections, CC uses Albums (same) and Folders (not the same). Folders and Collection Sets do not match up or sync.  Do we think they will in the future? One function difference I miss, in Classic you click on the Collection Set and you can browse all included Collections, this does not work on Folders in CC.
> 
> ...


Keywords do NOT sync across from LR CC to Classic. Also Keywords are only in a "flat" format. No Hierarchy. I bet there will be lots of pressure on Adobe to change this. What the point of keywords that don't sync. Laura Shoe link is worth a read.


----------



## RobOK (Oct 22, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Some Edit stuff syncs from Classic but doesn’t have a UI, like tone curves or color profiles.



I was going to "correct" you that I surely had used tone curves in LR CC, I remember distinctly the curve being overlaid on the image! I went and looked and it was gone!  Took me a moment to remember that the tone curve is on the iPad (mobile) version but NOT the web or downloaded version of LR CC!  Hopefully at least the function differences between mobile and desktop and browser versions of LR CC will align shortly, I suspect they will.


----------



## John Williamson (Oct 23, 2017)

RobOK said:


> In terms of using Classic and LR CC (whether web or mobile device), there seems to be a couple of significant things that don't sync. Maybe you'd call them incompatible, or maybe a better word:
> 
> * *Collections vs Folders* -- Classic uses Collection Sets to group Collections, CC uses Albums (same) and Folders (not the same). Folders and Collection Sets do not match up or sync.  Do we think they will in the future? One function difference I miss, in Classic you click on the Collection Set and you can browse all included Collections, this does not work on Folders in CC.
> 
> ...




After all of an hour looking at interoperability of LR Classic and LR Cloud (and finding all of the issues mentioned), I will work on the assumption that the new cloud version of LR CC is just an interface to the Adobe cloud service. In other words, all development work will take place on Classic including putting together a final "Album" (Collection) at which point I sync the album to the cloud service so I can use it in Portfolio.  

Clearly the LR Classic remains the mainstay of real imaging work and the LR CC (cloud) is just for fooling around on mobile devices.


----------



## JimHess43 (Oct 23, 2017)

Another little inconsistency I discovered is that Lightroom CC always reports the full-size dimensions in the info box even if you have cropped an image. But then, so does Lightroom.adobe.com. So I guess that's consistent.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 23, 2017)

JimHess43 said:


> Another little inconsistency I discovered is that Lightroom CC always reports the full-size dimensions in the info box even if you have cropped an image. But then, so does Lightroom.adobe.com. So I guess that's consistent.


The cropped dimensions can be seen in one of the Info Overlays in LRmobile, so the fact that the data is stored is perhaps cause for optimism that it'll eventually appear in the other LRCC apps.


----------



## RobOK (Oct 23, 2017)

John Williamson said:


> Clearly the LR Classic remains the mainstay of real imaging work and the LR CC (cloud) is just for fooling around on mobile devices.



In some ways I agree with you. I think serious photography requires serious tools (Classic), but now instead of using SnapSeed on my phone i might use Lightroom and then it shows up in my catalog and in LR CC. I agree Classic for most of my work, but I think LR CC is more than just "fooling around". It meets a different need of mine (some quick editing, cropping, and sharing).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2017)

John Williamson said:


> Clearly the LR Classic remains the mainstay of real imaging work and the LR CC (cloud) is just for fooling around on mobile devices.



Yes, LRCC is in its infancy, and while the marketing team at Adobe are a little overly enthusiastic at this stage, it'll grow. For newer photographers, it may already do everything they need, or at least be close. But for a lot of existing Lightroom users, LR Classic will remain the mainstay for some time to come. That's exactly why it's still being developed, and will be for the foreseeable future.


----------

